# How does it work in Sonoma County?



## samvt (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi folks. I'm brand spanking new here. I've been an EMT for American Ambulance for a few years. They've been a good company to work for but my wife got a job that puts us in Santa Rosa ASAP, the sooner the better. She'll be going up as soon as we find a place, I'll be putting in my two weeks. 

Yesterday while wandering around the city trying to find a house that accepts pets I dropped off the short novel of an application to Sonoma Life Support. I'll be taking my application to veriHealth next week during our next house scouting trip. 

So my questions to you all in the know:

-How does the hiring process work in Sonoma Life Support? I'm guessing they have hiring classes like American. Any idea on when the next one might come up or when the last one was?

-Same question for veriHealth.

-Have I missed any of the ambulance companies? Any other ideas where I might find some leads?

Thanks a lot. I will appreciate any information I can get so I can know what to expect.


----------



## beandip4all (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, welcome!

I love your avatar, btw.  
I'll send you a long reply later, im on a 36hr shift now and don't feel like writing it all out on my phone, but I have experience with both places so can offer  some insight.  
Cheers!


----------



## samvt (Jul 21, 2011)

Hah! Thanks, love your avatar too. 

Take your time. I'll be offline for the next 4 days or so. I'll check back in next week. Thanks a million. I really appreciate it!


----------



## emtbadass (Nov 19, 2012)

Could you please send me that same info? Interested in SLS details!


----------



## Thriceknight (Nov 19, 2012)

emtbadass said:


> Could you please send me that same info? Interested in SLS details!



ME TOOO!!!! I used to live near Santa Rosa and am now down near Fresno and would love to get back there!!! <_<


----------



## TriednTrue (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd say it's pretty similar to any AMR process. Attend an academy and then go through your FTO time. I haven't heard anything about any future hiring, but I do know they took some of ours who got laid off in april. So maybe sometime next year, could be sooner. I'd just call and ask if they were accepting apps and if they expected to host any academies in the near future.


----------

